# Ordnung was werdet ihr spielen?



## froost @ka ... (25. März 2008)

Wollt mal so wissen was ihr spielen werdet und evtll eine begründung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich werde einen Schattenkrieger spielen,weil ich eigentlich schon immer eine Fernkampfklasse gespielt habe.
Als fernkämpfer hat man eigentlich über das kampfgeschen einen guten überblick,und kann den weg für die Nahkämpfer aus der entfernung sichern und freiräumen.Auch den support durch heiler oder anderen klassen stören oder direckt ausschalten.
Der Schattenkrieger scheint aber auch im nahkampf gut austeilen zukönnen was mir persöhnlich sehr gut gefällt ,weil es mir beim hunter in wow eher gefehlt hat der gute dmg im nahkampf aber wir werden das balancing dann sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige was ich schade finde aber das könnte auch schon ein bischen zuviel des guten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das er keine 2 schwerter tragen kann aber damit denke ich werde ich dann leben müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nun seid ihr dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hargorin (25. März 2008)

Ursprünglich wollte ich den Sigmarpriester spielen, bin aber aufgrund der großen Beliebtheit von ihm abgerückt! Deswegen hab ich mich nach ner Damageklasse aus der zweiten Reihe umgesehen und bin auch beim Schattenkrieger hängen geblieben! Ich find die Überlegung aus dem Nichts zuschlagen zu können, verbunden mit einem guten Überblick über die Schlacht und gutem Schaden einfach wie für mich gemacht! Ich reagiere gerne aufs Geschehen und ich bin der Ansicht das man das mit dem Schattenkrieger einfach am besten kann, egal ob ich nun einfach massig Schaden austeile, oder aber in die zweite Reihe schleiche um gezielt irgendwen auszuschalten!

So, genug geschwärmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PJK (26. März 2008)

och mann alle wollen sie Schattenkrieger oder hexenjäger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Die beidne Klassen ebenso wieder Sigmapriester werden so oft gespielt werden.
 Ich denke ich werde das spielen was gesucht wird...vllt ein"tank", macht bestimtm auch laune..oder ein Erzmagier bzw. Feuermage. 
Aufjedenfall keine Klasse die sau oft gespielt wird..macht dann null fun.


----------



## Rosengarten (28. März 2008)

@PJK

Also wenn du eine Klasse spielen willst, die sehr unbeliebt ist würd ich dir als Ordnungspieler *Ritter des Sonnenordens* empfehlen oder auch *Erzmagier*. 

 BTT: Naja, ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher welche Seite ich spielen werde, da ich auch noch nicht so genau weiß wer von meinen Kumpels was spielen will und wer es sich denn überhaupt holt. Kein Wunder, wenn es soweit herausgezogen wird.
Ich würd liebend gerne einen Hexenjäger zocken, aber bei solch einem Andrang vergeht einem der Spaß, wenn man jeden 2ten Ordnungspieler (ein bisschen überholt^^) als Hexenjäger rumlaufen sieht und die meisten Gruppen nur aus Hexenjäern/SchattenKriegern/Sigmarpriestern bestehen. Mal abwarten wie sich alles entwickelt und wie die Melee.Dps Klasse bei den Hochelfen aussehen wird.


----------



## klossbruehe (2. April 2008)

ich werde wohl einen schattenkrieger nehmen oder von den dunkelelfen den.... hexenmeister? wie heißt er noch aber wohl eher das erstere, hört sich einfach hammer an=)
kloss


----------



## salimyr (22. April 2008)

Ich werde einen Erzmagier spielen zu release, ich bin gerne Heiler.
Ausserdem schaut er einfach geil aus und spielt sich sehr flexibel!


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. April 2008)

salimyr schrieb:


> Ich werde einen Erzmagier spielen zu release, ich bin gerne Heiler.
> Ausserdem schaut er einfach geil aus und spielt sich sehr flexibel!


Wow bist der erste bei dem ich das lese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Erzmagier klingt nett aber ich mag keine stoffis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Depak (24. April 2008)

Am liebsten die Klasse die am wenigsten Leute spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also entweder Tank oder Heiler.


----------



## Baldobin (24. April 2008)

Ich werde Eisenbrecher^^
1. Weil ich Zwerge einfach am coolsten finde
2. Weil ich sehr gerne Tank sein will
3. Weil ich auch beim Tabletop Zwerge spiele und ich da meine Eisenbrecher liebe!!!


----------



## Geige (25. April 2008)

also bei mir aht das jetzt schon öfters gewchselt aber
ich glaub ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es ein Schwertmeister wird =)

Ich find die einfach cool und tanks werden immer gebraucht.
Wenn aber in nächster zeit rauskommt das tanks im pvp 
keine anderen fähigkeiten als die kollisionsabfrage haben
andere zu beschützen dann wirds
wahrs. ein Schttenkrieger weil ich schon in DAoC einen waldi gespielt habe


----------



## Emol (4. Mai 2008)

Hab mir jetzt länger überlegt was ich spiele, was von Anfang an sicher war: Imperium und dort wollte ich mich nur mehr zwischen den Rittern des Sonnenordens, den Sigmarpriestern und den Hexenjägern entscheiden. Aber am Ende war doch klar wen ich spiel, Hexenjäger. Eine Pistole, eine Fackel und diese schicken Hüte, zusätzlich noch ihre Geschichte, die Macht über Bürger nur um das Chaos zu vernichten. Wunderbar!


----------



## Ferox21 (4. Mai 2008)

Hmm wirklich ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Mein erste Fevorit war der Eisenbrecher der Zwerge, da mir diese Einheit schon im Tabletop sehr gut gefiel. Dann bin ich aber mit bekanntwerden des Imperiums doch eher auf den Sigmarpriester umgeschwenkt, einfach weil ich so eine Art Kampfprediger irgendwie cool finde. Da mir aber aber, wie Hargorin schon sagte, der Sigmarpriester zu "beliebt" unter den Ordnungsspielern geworden ist werde och wohl einen Ritte des Sonnenordens spielen - einfach, weil ich mit einem Imperiumscharakter starten wollte und ich eher ein Faible für Charakterjlassen mit dicken Rüstungen und großen Waffen habe. Zwar ist der Sonnenritter kein direkter Anhänger Sigmars, aber da kann man im RP sicher auch was dran drehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte auch eine Präferenz für den Hochelfen Schwertmeister, aber der kommt dann nur ins Haus, um die Hochelfengebiete einmal zu sehen...


----------



## Sin (5. Mai 2008)

Ohne wenn und aber bei mir: Machinist. Ich liebe Zwerge und viel Bumbum, die Klasse ist Ideal ^^ zumal auch noch ein nahfernkämpfer.


----------



## LionTamer (5. Mai 2008)

Ich schwanke etwas.
Finde den Feuerzauberer ziemlich klasse, aber auch den Erzmagier der HE.

Tendiere eigentlich mittlerweile zu letzterem, weil Heiler immer gebraucht werden und es bisher den Anschein hat, daß die HE nicht sonderlich gefragt sind, dürfte der Magier nicht soo oft auftauchen (im verhältnis zu anderen Klassen)


----------



## Ronge (5. Mai 2008)

Also für mich stand gleich am Anfang fest, dass ich den Ritter des Sonnenordens spielen werde, einmal ist er ne Nahkampfklasse die sich zwischen Schild oder dicker 2hand-Waffe entscheiden kann und er is eine Art Supporter für die Verbündeten um ihn herum.
Da ich in WoW schon gerne den Pala gespielt hab kommt mir diese Klasse glaube ich einfach am besten rüber und steht ja auch das er sich gut selbst ma zur wehr setzen kann ^^


----------



## Jouma (13. Mai 2008)

Ich habe zu Anfang gesagt das ich unbedingt Zerstörung spielen möchte da ich bei WoW schon Allianzler war. Mittlerweile bin ich da einwenig zerstreut was meine ursprügliche Meinung angeht. Viel zu viele wollen Zerstörung spielen, ich mag es einfach nicht genauso wie "die anderen" zu sein.^^
Inschwischengibt es bei jeder Rasse ein paar Favoriten:

Grünhäute - Schwarzork
Chaos - Chaosbarabr, Auserwählter
Dunkelelfen - Jünger des Khain, Schwarzer Gardist
Zwerge - Hammerträger
Imperium - Siegmarpriester, Hexenjäger
Hochelfen - Schattenkrieger, (Weißer Löwe - Ich denke das dies die letzte Klasse sein wird.)

Was es nun im endefekt wird werde ich in der Beta entscheiden!

MfG
Jouma


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Mai 2008)

Mich wundert das noch keiner hier nen schamanen erwähnt hat.

Ich werde wohl nen gobo schamanen spielen, ich mag kleine grüne männchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   yoghurt!! eh joda lol
Ist ne sehr interesannte klasse aber fürchte das sehr viele schamenen rum rennen könnten, weil sie sehr beliebt sind.
Notfalls dann auf den zealot, sonst ist der Elfenerzmagier interesannt.
Aber als twink aufjedenfall nen tank, schwarzork oder eisenbrecher.
Am liebsten schon bei der zerstörung, solange die verteilung der spieler auf ordnung/zerstörung stimmt.
Ich hoffe das die das hinbekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aufjeden fall nen heiler. Hab lang genug dd´s gespielt.


----------



## Elida85 (29. Mai 2008)

Kann da Emol nur zustimmen Finde die Geschichte um Den Hexenjäger und das äußere Erscheinungsbild einfach Klasse. Werde micht mit Rapier und Muskete bewaffnen und jede Mengen mutierendes Gesindel vermöbeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Mai 2008)

Sigmarpriester wahrscheinlich, aber erstmal schaun wie er ist, evtl. entscheid ich mich noch um =)


----------



## froost @ka ... (29. Mai 2008)

Oje Der weisse Löwe is mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm bye bye Schattenkrieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber so wie es ausieht wird meine Gilde Zerstörung spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorna (1. Juni 2008)

weißer löwe schaut nice aus hoffe aber das er selbst auch alleine dmg raushaut oder das wird denke ich so sein aber werde ich probieren also meiner meinung nach gefallen mir alle hochelfenklassen sehr, aber mal schauen was die zeit bringt


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Mich wundert das noch keiner hier nen schamanen erwähnt hat.
> 
> Ich werde wohl nen gobo schamanen spielen, ich mag kleine grüne männchen.
> 
> ...



Die Macht des Saftes ist mit dir...
Vergiss den Ring, der ist aus nem Kaugummiautomaten *lol*

Für mich gibt es momentan wirklich nur eine Klasse die mich Interessiert.


----------



## Irael (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich werde einen Weißen Löwen spielen weil er einfach genial wird.....


Zwar find ich sonst die Dunkelelfen am besten doch die Klassen gefallen mir nicht so gut und ich finde die Klassen der anderen Zerstörungsfraktionen auch nicht pralle!


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Sollte ich mich jemals der Ordnung anschließen, wird es wohl ein Zwergen Hammerträger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Proud to be stoutie dwarve


----------



## Neolus (3. Juni 2008)

also ich werde einen Schattenkrieger spielen. Mir ist auch egal ob es die anderen 1000 leute auch spielen. Ich werde mich ganz einfach wieder durch gutes spielen abheben und die die nix gebacken bekommen mit dem schattenkrieger auslachen.
Als 2. klasse werde ich warscheinlich nen Erzmagier spielen.
Aber genau festlegen tu ich mich erst in der beta.
vielleicht wirds auch zerstörung mal sehen da ist der schamane ja sehr interessant. Aber leider hat zerstörung keinen ordentlichen hunter und die gobo pfeife mit seinen kuscheltieren is nix für mich.


----------



## Khorns Dude (4. Juni 2008)

Ich werde auch ein Schattenkrieger spielen wen ich die Ordnung nehme.Das is die einzige Karierre mit der ich mich anfreunden kann


----------



## A Lee (1. Juli 2008)

_"Auf einen Eisenbrecher zu schlagen ist wie auf einen Amboss zu schlagen. Ihr werdet eher Eure Waffe verbiegen, als ihn zu bewegen ... und mögen die Himmel Euch beistehen, sollte einer auf Euch fallen ..."_
- Hochkönig Thorgrim Grollbart

Ganz klar: Zwerg Eisenbrecher

Bei WoW waren alle meine Chars Zwerge, wie könnte ich je was anderes spielen. Und nachdem ich immer Heiler war, wird jetzt mal n Tank gezockt. ;-)


----------



## Rosengarten (1. Juli 2008)

@Gorna
Beim Weißen Löwen wird der Schaden zwischen Pet und Meister ausgeglichen sein, solang man dies nicht durch die Meisterschaften ändert.
z.B. 1.Pfad 50%-50%
2.Pfad 60%-40%
3.Pfad 40%-60%
Meister----Pet


----------



## Forc (4. Juli 2008)

Wie ich nur Hexenjäger gehört hab war ich schon dafür^^. Aber als ich dann mal ne zeichnung sah war ich hin und weg.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Hochelfen schwertmeister.. waaaaaaaaggh.. oder was schreit eigentlich die ordnung???


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Schwertmeister sind Hochelfen, oder auch Asur, ihr stürtzt euch für Asuryan in den Tod. Die Zwerge gehen bei Grimmnir über den Jordan, und ide Imperialen sterben mit Sigmar auf den Lippen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juli 2008)

Ich werdn Ritter des Sonnenordens Spielen weil mir der Mix aus Tank und UNterstützer gefällt und weil ich Sigmar net leiden kann ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich werdn Ritter des Sonnenordens Spielen weil mir der Mix aus Tank und UNterstützer gefällt und weil ich Sigmar net leiden kann ^^



Ooouuhhgg.... böses Foul, abneigung gegen Sigmar ist ganz schlecht, klar kämpfen Ritter des Sonnenordens nicht für Sigmar, aber das du ihn direkt verabscheust solltest du besser keinen mitbekommen lassen, da kommen selbst auf nicht RP servern schnell die Sigmarpriester und Hexenjäger in den Spielern noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (8. Juli 2008)

/signed
Ich weihe schonmal meine Waffe..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich ihn verabscheue ^^ nur das ich ihn nicht so direkt mag 
Und wenn ich dadurch dann keinen Heal von dem Sigmarpriester abbekomm kann er kucken wo er bleibt wenn die Gegnerhorden direkt auf ihn gehen xD


----------



## Shadrolan (24. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich ihn verabscheue ^^ nur das ich ihn nicht so direkt mag
> Und wenn ich dadurch dann keinen Heal von dem Sigmarpriester abbekomm kann er kucken wo er bleibt wenn die Gegnerhorden direkt auf ihn gehen xD



das ist die richtige einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sc4nn3r (14. August 2008)

hehe...^^
also ich schwanke noch einwenig, zwischen Maschinist, denn Hexenjäger und denn Sigmarpriester. Wo ich wirklich noch keinen Plan habe weil alle drei Klassen einfach Hammer sind. Wahrscheinlich werde ich Zerstörung spielen müssen weil meine Freunde alle Zerstörung spielen wollen weil sie bei WoW schon Allianz gezockt haben. Ich probiere sie aber noch zu bekehren und schicke ihnen einfach nur Videos von der Ordnung, es wirkt schon leicht. Fals das auch nicht klappen soll werde ich bei der Zerstörung nen Schami zocken.

bG


----------



## Hocke (15. August 2008)

Die Frage geistert auch schon in meinem Kopf.
Das Problem ist halt nur, dass ich darauf auch noch nicht wirklich eine Antwort habe.

Allerdings schon Vorstellungen und eventuelle Entscheidungen die mein Unterbewusstsein mir versucht mitzuteilen:

Sigmarpriester oder Feuermagier.

Warum?

Gefallen mir auf Ordnungsseite nunmal am Besten. Eventuell noch Eisenbrecher, aber ich bin mir da nicht so sicher!


----------



## Imzane (15. August 2008)

Ich werde einen Archmage oder Weissen Loewen spielen. Archmage, weil ich Heiler mag. Weisser Loewe, weil er einen coolen Look hat und ich das Loewenpet toll finde (es altert).


----------



## Recc (15. August 2008)

ich finde n "cooler look (-.-)" sollte kein grund sein ne klasse anzufangen


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> ich finde n "cooler look (-.-)" sollte kein grund sein ne klasse anzufangen



Doch, spiel mal ne Klasse/Rasse die dir vom Style garnicht zusagt. Diese spielst du nicht lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAoC4ever (17. August 2008)

Ich werde definitiv einen Schwertmiester spielen. Gut als Tank zu gebrauchen aber kann auch ordentlich reinhauen. Für mich kam auch erstmal nur Melee in Frage, hab bis jetzt in DAoC und auch in meiner kurzen WoW Zeit immer n Caster als Main gehabt. Es muss mal was neues her.

Ordnung zocke ich eigentlich hauptsächlich weil Zerstörung wohl mehr Anhänger finden wird.


----------



## Recc (18. August 2008)

naja ich find den hexenjäger vom aussehen schon sehr cool würde den aber genau aus diesen grund niemals spielen ^^

dann lieber n maschinist =D


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

Ich werde wohl nen Sigmarpriester spielen, weil ich den Touch des Paladins einfach liebe, und gern das Chaos verhaue^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. August 2008)

Wenn ich mal Ordnung spiele werde ich wahrscheinlich entweder nen Feuermagier oder Schattenkrieger nehmen.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. August 2008)

Jetzt nach einigen Stunden spielen kann ich sagen das ich auf jeden Fall einen Heiler oder Tank spielen werde, am meisten sagen mir dort der Schwertmeister und der Arch Mage zu.. mal sehen was wir nötiger brauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (19. August 2008)

Ich werd zu 100% nen Schattenkrieger spielen. Nur hab ich die Angst das es so wird wie bei Jägern ...


----------



## Dilan (27. August 2008)

Ich Tendiere zum Zwerg. Runi oder Maschinist.

Da ich aber mit langjährigen DAoC und WoW bekannten starte, kann es sich auch noch zur Zerstörung wenden, dort bliebe mir allerdings nur der magus, nachdem sie mir den SPalta geklaut ham.


----------



## Maverick4u (27. August 2008)

Hexenjäger hier!!!

solange bis der Hammerer nachgereicht wird!!!


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. August 2008)

Ich werde einen Runenpriester spielen, bis zum Addon in dem die Skaven nachgereicht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. August 2008)

Sigmarpriester und eventuell noch einen Schwertmeister


----------



## Pih (31. August 2008)

Definitiv Sigmar Priester, welche ich mal gar nicht gerne mit Paladinen vergleiche. Paladine sind Weicheier.


----------



## Donmarcello (31. August 2008)

Nachdem ich erst einen Sigmarpriester spielen wollte schlägt nach einigen Infos mein Herz ganz eindeutig für den Feuermagier


----------



## Smashed222 (1. September 2008)

Werde wohl Schwertmeister spielen


----------



## Arandis (1. September 2008)

Weißer Löwe oder Schwertmeister... aber das werde ich wohl noch spontan entscheiden. Einer der beiden wirds aufjedenfall.

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Havamal (1. September 2008)

Gibt nur eines Schattenkrieger!
Bin immer jemand der mit Bogen und Schwert kämpft!


----------



## Drichten (1. September 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nen Runenpriester spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe ich krieg den in etwa so geskillt wie nen ShadowPriest bei WoW ... dürfte ziemlich rocken ^^


----------



## Black83 (2. September 2008)

heiler der schaden machen will in WAR?
ähm ...wir sind nicht bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schattenjäger wird denk ich sowas wie der bogenschütze in DAOC, nur ohne die dauerschleicherei !
d.h. mehr oder weniger aasgeier die auf ziele feuern die sich mit wem anderen im kampf befinden. d.h. sie fungieren mehr als "adder".
dies war in DAOC sehr verpönt da jeder faire fights haben wollte und natürlich die vollen RvR punkte die es dafür gab !

ich selbst werde einen runenpriester auf heal oder einen eisenbrecher auf tank zocken.
mangelt mir zu oft an kompetenten spielern dieser sorte, vor allem im tankbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.b. wozu 2 mobs tanken wenns auch 10 tun ;o)


----------



## Thînêl (5. September 2008)

Ich werde mit Sicherheit eine Schwertmeister von Hoeth spielen.  
Tanks kann man immer gebrauchen. Laut Umfrage werden die Asur eh in der Unterzahl sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht das ich noch nen Schattenkrieger oder gar einen Zwerg probiere. Aber am liebsten ist mir halt ein Schwertmeister.


----------



## Carthos (5. September 2008)

Ich weiß es nicht genau. Ich kenne das Warhammer Universum nicht. Ich hatte mal Chaos gate und Dawn of War gespielt, aber die spielen ja beide im 40k Universum. Von den Beschreibungen her tendiere ich zwischen dem Sigmarpriester, dem hexenjäger oder dem Maschinist. In WoW habe ich fast nur einen Jäger gespielt, weil mir das herumballern Spaß machte und die Soundeffekte aus diversen Videos sind tausendmal besser als in Blizzards Onlinelangeweile. Der Sigmarpriester klingt aber auch interessant, ein Gotteskrieger, halb Priester halb Krieger, quasi Paladin. Der Hexenjäger sieht in seinem Van Helsing Look aber auch fett aus. Ich werde die drei mal antesten und mich dann für einen entscheiden. Hat jemand einen Link, wo man was über die Geschichte von Warhammer erfährt?


----------



## Thînêl (6. September 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht genau. Ich kenne das Warhammer Universum nicht. Ich hatte mal Chaos gate und Dawn of War gespielt, aber die spielen ja beide im 40k Universum. Von den Beschreibungen her tendiere ich zwischen dem Sigmarpriester, dem hexenjäger oder dem Maschinist. In WoW habe ich fast nur einen Jäger gespielt, weil mir das herumballern Spaß machte und die Soundeffekte aus diversen Videos sind tausendmal besser als in Blizzards Onlinelangeweile. Der Sigmarpriester klingt aber auch interessant, ein Gotteskrieger, halb Priester halb Krieger, quasi Paladin. Der Hexenjäger sieht in seinem Van Helsing Look aber auch fett aus. Ich werde die drei mal antesten und mich dann für einen entscheiden. Hat jemand einen Link, wo man was über die Geschichte von Warhammer erfährt?




Probiers mal hier:  Warhammer Homepage


----------



## Sankero (9. September 2008)

Ich werd auf jeden fall mit nem Firemage anfangen. Der sieht schon sehr nice aus. Und dann mal sehen ob er mir gefällt. Probieren geht über studieren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoozaH (10. September 2008)

Ich werde zu 100% einen Schwertmeister erstellen. Er hat mich durch die Eleganz beeindruckt und ich finde die Idee mit den Haltungen und Tänzen richtig toll. Habe leider keinen Key mehr zur Open-Beta Phase bekommen und muss nun noch eine Woche warten *wwaahhh*. Naja so lernt man sich zu gedulden. Hoffe nur mal, dass mehr Buffed-Beta-Shows noch kommen, warte schon seid 2 Tagen auf die Nr. 7.

Najo, dann würde ich sagen: Man sieht sich in WAR !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (11. September 2008)

ich wollte ja eigentlich zerstörung spielen .hab dann auch mal bis auf den squigtreiber alle DDS auf lvl 8+ angetestet und danach nen Schattenkrieger ausprobiert. tja und den hab ich jetzt schon auf lvl 15 *g
macht richtig spaß ,der dürre hochelf .es gibt sicher range-DDs die mehr dmg machen .aber als SW ist man nicht auf nen healer im rücken angewiesen ,kann auch mal die gegener verfolgen und dabei umballern und wenn mal ein meele-dd auf einen zukommt ist man dank verlangsamung ,arearoot etc nicht schon so gut wie tot .
und debuffen kann er auch. ok zurzeit nur 1 debuff ( den 50% weniger dmg den jede klasse hat mal ausgenommen) aber da kommt noch was .
zum caster/healer killen ist er nicht so gut da die meisten schüße ne reichweite von 65-80 fuß und die caster idr 100 fuß haben .wenn man nen bischen platz hat und die meeles wenn anderen im focus haben ist er sehr angenehm zu spielen .hier nen snare ,da nen debuff ,woanders meeles umballern die richtung healer/supporter unterwegs sind oder schon haun .
wenn man weis wie man spielen muss macht man zwar an einzelnen zielen nicht so den ubar dmg wie zb nen firemage ,steht dennen über die zeit hinweg im dmg aber in nichts nach und kann der gruppe dabei auch noch jede menge helfen .


----------



## Mamasus (14. September 2008)

Eisenbrecher selbstverständlich und natürlich wird es ein FELS!!!

WAAAAAAGH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (14. September 2008)

Mist doppel Post! Nunja Felsen können eben nicht zählen!

Waagh!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellerkind2k (15. September 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht genau. Ich kenne das Warhammer Universum nicht. Ich hatte mal Chaos gate und Dawn of War gespielt, aber die spielen ja beide im 40k Universum. Von den Beschreibungen her tendiere ich zwischen dem Sigmarpriester, dem hexenjäger oder dem Maschinist. In WoW habe ich fast nur einen Jäger gespielt, weil mir das herumballern Spaß machte und die Soundeffekte aus diversen Videos sind tausendmal besser als in Blizzards Onlinelangeweile. Der Sigmarpriester klingt aber auch interessant, ein Gotteskrieger, halb Priester halb Krieger, quasi Paladin. Der Hexenjäger sieht in seinem Van Helsing Look aber auch fett aus. Ich werde die drei mal antesten und mich dann für einen entscheiden. Hat jemand einen Link, wo man was über die Geschichte von Warhammer erfährt?






Thînêl schrieb:


> Probiers mal hier:  Warhammer Homepage




Warhammer Lexikon


----------



## Kakeshi (17. September 2008)

wollte ja erst den weißen löwen spielen. jedoch sind mir mir seine 3 talente echt etwas langwelig. beide können etwas, löwe oder asar...nunja... muss ich mir noch überlegfen

weil edel sieht das shcon aus ^^. und mir muss die karriere sowie die rasse gefallen. deshalb werd ich auch erstmal ordnung spielen. zerstörung liegt mir nicht 100%...wobei es da auch nette sachen gibt ^^


wird sich alles ergeben dann...


----------



## Verdun-CM (19. September 2008)

Ich werde auch mit einem Eisenbrecher anfangen


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2008)

Bin gerade mit installieren fertig und warte auf die Bestätigung von meinem Cd key. Wie lange dauert das ca? Hoffe es gibt keine Probleme damit so wie bei vielen hier. Patcher läuft gerade auch noch durch.

Ich spiele wahrscheinlich als erstes den Maschinisten. Klingt auf jedenfall sehr cool und ich mag die Zwerge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freue mich darauf endlich mal bei einem MMO von Anfang an dabei zu sein.

Dann sag ich mal FEUER FREI und haut die Chaosanhänger aus den Latschen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dann auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben321 (19. September 2008)

Ich werde sobald mein PC repariert ist d.h. Montag einen Runenpriester oder einen Erzmagier anfangen, um die Armeen der Ordnung mit heilender Hand zur Seite zu stehen. Freue mich schon riesig und hoffe ich werde als Heiler nicht von den anderen im Stich gelassen, sodass ich von den Zerstörung´s melee-eionheiten zerrissen werde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Werde wohl auf Erengard (grad?) anfangen!


----------

